# adjust ram timing



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just bought two 2GB ddr2-800 with timing 5-5-5 and E7200 CPU. I just a newbie. So, I just downclock my ram speed into ddr2-533 to match 1:1 ratio. Now, here's my question is should I adjust ram timing from 5 to 4?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

As you have decreased your frequency, you should have a stable timing at 4-4-4. Give it a try and run some benchmark tests (Mainly for RAM). This is to make sure that the frequency and timmings are not un-stable. This usually results in a BSOD or a reboot.


----------

